

Google Co-Founders Plan To Sell Up To 10 Million Shares Over Next Five Years - aresant
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/22/google-co-founders-plan-sell-10-million-shares/

======
elblanco
Wonder why they've decided to end up @ less than 50%?

~~~
lanstein
Especially since that would bring them down to 48%. It's not like they're
selling the majority of their shares.

